# Organic food



## aditisham (May 22, 2013)

Hello guy's
Can you name some places in Australia where organic food is cheaper then standard food?


----------



## Mac7 (Jun 6, 2013)

A friend told me about Kind Living Cafe at 23 Maple St City Maleny, Queensland


----------

